# trust your instincts



## vickie (Jan 8, 2013)

Oscar is now 10 months old and although he still has his moments when he is a bit 'snappy' we are learning how to deal with him and he seemed to be calming down a bit. This week though I have been stressing that he has been a lot more aggressive. After his walk on Monday with his friend (another cockapoo) he needed a bath (as usual) and while I was taking my shoes off I noticed Oscar was standing very stiff and when I went to pick him up to carry him upstairs as usual he growled really bad and almost took my hand off! I really struggled to get him in the bath but he was ok afterward but seemed very quiet. He has continued to be a bit snappy the rest of this week and doesn't seem quite right, and he has not really enjoyed his walks. I decided I should get him checked at the vets today who thinks that he has hurt his back. This explains why he has not liked being picked up as he must have been in pain, poor thing. He really cried when the vet examined his back.
I am so glad I trusted my instincts, it's so difficult when they can't tell us what's wrong. This sounds really bad but I'm actually relieved there is something wrong and that he is not becoming more aggressive.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I am glad you trusted yourself and pray that he will be ok. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Sorry that Oscar is not feeling well. Poor guy. Hopefully he will begin to feel better soon with some rest. Just keep a really close eye on him, to be sure nothing else is working on him that's resulting in aches and pains. Good for you for trusting your instincts, no one knows their dogs like their owners.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Wishing Oscar a speedy recovery, poor pup, keep us updated. What has the vet said he is going to do?


----------



## vickie (Jan 8, 2013)

He has been give some anti inflammatory tablets for 2 weeks and told us to rest him !!! No long walks or running upstairs. That's not going to be easy,


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

vickie said:


> He has been give some anti inflammatory tablets for 2 weeks and told us to rest him !!! No long walks or running upstairs. That's not going to be easy,


Do you use a crate? You may feel a bit mean, but maybe worth putting him in there a bit more than normal to ensure complete rest?


----------



## Jensen (Apr 23, 2013)

Poor thing - such a relief to a reason though. Hope he is better soon


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Hope he gets better soon! Do you know how he hurt himself? Poor little guy.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Do you have a friend who is a Bowen Therapist. A few very gentle Bowen moves could just do the trick. Otherwise see if your vet knows of a canine bowen therapist in your area.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Well done on getting him checked out, hope he recovers really soon.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Wishing him a swift recovery. Is he eating, drinking ok?


----------



## vickie (Jan 8, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Do you use a crate? You may feel a bit mean, but maybe worth putting him in there a bit more than normal to ensure complete rest?


No we got rid of the crate a while ago. He is currently very energetic and wanting to play. I think I am going to need lots of chews and a new antler chew


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Good to hear he is energetic!


----------



## vickie (Jan 8, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> Hope he gets better soon! Do you know how he hurt himself? Poor little guy.[/QUOTE
> No I haven't seen anything specific but he is always running around and jumping everywhere.


----------



## vickie (Jan 8, 2013)

wellerfeller said:


> Wishing him a swift recovery. Is he eating, drinking ok?


He is eating but not like usual. He left his tea for a while today which he never does. I'm not sure if the tablets have made him feel a bit funny.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

vickie said:


> He is eating but not like usual. He left his tea for a while today which he never does. I'm not sure if the tablets have made him feel a bit funny.


Just do what your doing.. Being vigilant.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Well your instincts were right first time, if He,s no better in a day or two - go straight back to the vets, please let us know how he gets on. X


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Vickie what did your vet diagnose ? I apologise now for worrying you unduly but just felt that I should point out this sticky. Hopefully not relevant at all but the back pain just flagged it up for me ...just felt like you should read it, if only to eliminate. 

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=6790


----------



## vickie (Jan 8, 2013)

wilfiboy said:


> Vickie what did your vet diagnose ? I apologise now for worrying you unduly but just felt that I should point out this sticky. Hopefully not relevant at all but the back pain just flagged it up for me ...just felt like you should read it, if only to eliminate.
> 
> http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=6790


Thanks Karen; I have heard of this and looked at this thread. The vet thought it was muscle strain as he was very tender around his lower back and his back legs. He seems well in himself and has been running around this evening like there is nothing wrong with him. I have just done a bit of research about the symptoms and yes back pain is a symptom of meningitis. I will certainly keep a close eye on him and get him straight back to the vets if he seems to be getting worse. Thanks for highlighting this.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I didn't want to worry you just wanted to make sure you were aware x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> Vickie what did your vet diagnose ? I apologise now for worrying you unduly but just felt that I should point out this sticky. Hopefully not relevant at all but the back pain just flagged it up for me ...just felt like you should read it, if only to eliminate.
> 
> http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=6790


I thought the same I have to say.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Valid point and one for us all to bare in mind


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Vicky with Obi they first thought it was a slipped disc, if there's anything that suggests to you that his diagnosis isn't right then please go back to your vets. I think Obi deteriorated and went on to have a fever, and either him or Beau panted and took themselves to lie outside due to being hot. I know of another Cockapoo who has meningitis at the moment. Hoping alls well x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi Vickie, hope Oscar is being a good boy and resting lots :hug:

I'm glad Karen raised your awareness of the Meningitis, just in case! I do feel like the Meningitis police sometimes but sadly the condition is often missed by vets as some of the symptoms can present easily in other ailments. I've known Poos who've had mild symptoms which seem to have passed and then it has come back again more severely. 

I'm not saying your vet is wrong but just watch out for any signs of further deterioration despite the bed rest and medication. *If in any doubt at all go back to your vet and ask them to rule it out.* A dog with Meningitis stands in a very awkward way with head held low and back arched up and obviously do not like to be touched. A high temperature/fever is also something else to watch out for. A blood test is also likely to show elevated white blood cell count as if there is an infection. 

These links give lots of detailed information if any one is interested in more:

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/2011/11/06/obi’s-steroid-responsive-meningitis-srm-story/
http://www.cockapooowners-club.org.uk/meningitis.html

Hope Oscar is back to full health soon. Keep us posted.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks Clare xxxxx


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi Vickie - Karen (Wilfiboy) alerted me to this as haven't been on ILMC for a while due to personal reasons (nothing to do with ILMC). I am Ali (owner of Beau) and Clare's right hand woman when it comes to being the meningitis police. I too don't want to worry you unduly but please keep a very close eye on Oscar as I am finding that far too many vets dismiss symptoms as back problems when they do in fact have meningitis. Beau had the same symptoms as you are describing last year although hers came on very quickly. We had taken her for a long walk and I thought that she was just very tired. The next morning she was panting, had an arched back, couldn't bend her head far enough to be able to drink or pick a treat up off the floor and cried in pain if picked up. She also snapped at us which is very unlike her as a soft little dog and wouldn't harm anyone or anything but I feel that this is because she was in pain and frightened of being hurt any more. Luckily for us we have one of the best vets in Norwich and once he saw her he immediately diagnosed meningitis and sent us off to the Dick White Referral in Newmarket who were amazing. Beau spent a week in there and once on the steroids she was almost back to the bouncy little Poo we had always had. Beau came of steroids last year in August but this year we got up one morning and she was very quiet. I took one look at her and knew instantly it was back so contacted the DWR who wanted to see her immediately but I explained that as Gerhard (lovely vet) had all her records and was the first to diagnose her illness I would prefer for her to be treated by him as it was a very hot day so driving to Newmarket would distress her more plus she has separation anxiety issues since being ill last year and to leave her there for another week would make her feel worse. Guinio (DWR vet) agreed and once Gerhard saw her he again agreed it was back. This time was worse as it was further down her spine and she was in much more pain. He gave her a high dose of steroids and told us to take her home but to contact him immediately if she got any worse. Madeleine (19 year old daughter) spent the whole day cradling Beau like a baby as she cried out in pain if she was put on the floor etc. We had to hold her drinking bowl up for her to have a drink as she couldn't bend her head down to the floor. She sleeps with one of us anyway so Madeleine came into bed with me and we propped Beau up between us where she slept all night. The following morning she was back to her usual bouncy self and you would never have thought she had been in such pain the day before. I could be wrong but still feel the Cocker Spaniel side of the mix is the problem as know of at least 3 Cockers (two of whom have been treated by my vet) who have had meningitis but not heard of any Poodles (yet). You are Oscar's owner and the only one who can speak for him so if you do feel that he isn't how he should be go back to your vet and insist that he is tested for meningitis as Clare has said (she is far more clued up on these things than me). Some of the treatments vets prescribed for back pain etc can hide the symptoms for a short time but again as Clare has said it can come back with a vengeance and that is where the problems arise as can take longer to recover and more damage can occur. Thankfully for us we are one of the lucky ones as our vet is amazing and although Beau has had it twice now which is quite unusual and again on steroids she is back to how she has always been - bouncy, naughty but very, very sweet and equally thankfully for Obi he had Clare who "trusted her instincts" and knew that she had to fight for him until she got the correct treatment. 

I hope that none of the above has frightened you as Oscar may well just have a back problem but if you are aware of what could happen then knowledge is power and you can insist on further investigation. 

Sending you and Oscar big hugs :hug:


----------



## vickie (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks for all the info. I never would have thought about meningitis so thanks for highlighting it. Oscar seems ok and is energetic as usual. If anything he is running around more than usual, which I think is because he's not been on a long walk. I am going to keep a close eye on him and will definitely take him back to the vets if he shows any signs of being unwell. 
I am so glad I joined this site, everyone is so helpful and gives lots of great advice. I still can't quite believe I have a dog and never appreciated the bond you have with your dog. It's worse than when the Kids have been ill. At least they can tell us what's wrong.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Glad that he sounds ok and really didn't want to freak you out but I would never have forgiven myself if it had been something more ..... Big hugs to you and Oscar xx


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

Wishing Oscar a continued and speedy recovery. Well done for going with your gut instincts. Xx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Vicki, how is Oscar ????


----------



## vickie (Jan 8, 2013)

wilfiboy said:


> Vicki, how is Oscar ????


Hi Karen, Thanks for asking, Oscar seems to be ok. He remains very active and seems well in himself. He has been eating ok but was sick after his tea but I think he ate it a bit quick. I've had a good read up about the symptoms of meningitis and I'm keeping a close eye on him. He is still up to his usual mischief pinching all my t towels and anything else he can get his teeth into!!. He is quite tender around his lower back and his back legs but is quite happy to have a gentle rub there. I keep moving his neck and making sure he has no tenderness there. (he keeps looking at me as if I've gone mad)


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Great news Vickie... So glad to read this xx


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi Vickie - how is Oscar doing now? Hope he has continued to improve


----------



## vickie (Jan 8, 2013)

Ali79 said:


> Hi Vickie - how is Oscar doing now? Hope he has continued to improve


Hi Ali, Oscar seems ok now thanks, I've stopped giving him his anti inflammatory tablets now, just to make sure they were not masking anything, and he doesn't seem to be in any pain. I've started taking him on longer walks but not as far as usual. He is still a bit tender around his lower back but not as bad as before. I am hoping it was muscle strain and nothing more serious.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

That's good to hear, I hope oscar continues to make a full recovery, back to his normal self in no time and it wasn't anything more serious. But definitely something we should all be aware of for future problems with our dogs


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi Vickie 

Thank you for the update and I am so pleased to read that Oscar is now on the mend and you are right to stop the anti inflammatory tablets just in case. Thank goodness for him that he has such a good owner who as you say "trusted your instincts" and got him treated asap  x


----------

